# Radiator option for mk1 16v carbs



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

This isnt another one of those "what options do i have" but, something i came across that i *think* might work, but if anyone can steer me in another direction i would appreciate.

https://www.radiatorexpress.com/pro...a_id=1431776&gclid=CPjR8Lri1r4CFUFrfgodZqMAXg

current radiator is basically a scirocco radiator but doesnt give me adequate clearance to put filters on, and the coolant hose is wedged between trumpet 2 & 3.

thoughts, ideas, questions, concerns.. please post them up.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lowenough (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a stock diesel radiator that I angled a bit. Drilled new holes for the mounts on the bottom and extended the kne side. Works fantastic.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

I used a Full Race Civic rad.. Drilled one hole, dropped it in, got like 3 feet of straight coolant hose and used the bend of the original coolant hoses and I was done :thumbup:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10168271293" title="IMG_20131008_172835_644 by dougkehl1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8124/10168271293_930db3562a_c.jpg" width="800" height="450" alt="IMG_20131008_172835_644"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14333960471" title="IMG_20140603_090539_380 by dougkehl1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2900/14333960471_474508bb8b_c.jpg" width="800" height="450" alt="IMG_20140603_090539_380"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14150639909" title="IMG_20140603_090558_160 by dougkehl1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3890/14150639909_106490344c_c.jpg" width="800" height="450" alt="IMG_20140603_090558_160"></a>


----------



## ScareMercy (Oct 31, 2010)

That's exactly what I'm looking for! That looks so neat  What model/year is it from? looks like an 1988-2000 model.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

ScareMercy said:


> That's exactly what I'm looking for! That looks so neat  What model/year is it from? looks like an 1988-2000 model.


It's from a 1992-2000:thumbup:


----------

